# IL TORMENTO E L’ESTASI



## Old InvernoMuto (6 Febbraio 2008)

*IL TORMENTO E L’ESTASI*

Un caloroso saluto a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, e stavo cercando proprio un gruppo di discussione su questi argomenti, per capire se sto sbagliando io e dove, se c'è qualcosa che non va, sentendo dei punti di vistadiversi, esterni. Scusate la lunghezza, ma la mia situazione è questa.
Ho 46 anni, separato da 10. Tra 2 mesi in tribunale per udienza di divorzio (Lei mi ha lasciato per stare insieme al suo capo, un manager locale). Non abbiamo figli.
Dalla separazione io ho cambiato città e vivevo da solo in 1 piccolo appartamento. Dopo un primo periodo di confusione e scoraggiamento, ho capito che potevo essere ancora utile alla società. Il mio lavoro (statale) mi lascia molto tempo libero, così ho frequentato un corso di primo soccorso, ho superato gli esami e ho cominciato a fare volontariato, entrando a far parte di una squadra emergenza sanitaria 118 della zona est della mia città. Ho proseguito nella "carriera" del 118, sostenendo numerosi esami per: 

Autista di ambulanza, con l'abilitazione alla guida in emergenza,
Certificazione Regionale di soccorritore,
Abilitazione all'uso del Defibrillatore.
Facevo il turno di sabato notte, il più tremendo (stragi del sabato sera, intossicazioni da droga/alcool ecc.), oltre a molti turni pomeridiani, naturalmente come volontario. Tengo a precisare che come volontari non percepiamo alcun compenso, anzi paghiamo noi le divise, i libri, i corsi, ecc.
Ho molti amici/amiche nell’ambito del volontariato, ma non avevo più avuto rapporti sentimentali dalla separazione.

L’ESTASI
Nel 2004 sono entrato in confidenza con una mia collega di lavoro (M.), quasi coetanea, in procinto di separarsi a sua volta (il suo ex marito se ne era andato da casa 8 anni prima, per mettersi con una 20enne). Dopo la sua separazione ci siamo messi insieme. Andiamo d’amore e d’accordo, Amore e sesso a volontà, siamo una coppia perfetta (...o almeno lo credevo.. fino a l’altro ieri...), al punto che è venuta a convivere nel mio appartamentino 
Lei ha un figlio di 25 anni (lavoratore autonomo, che è rimasto a vivere nella villa “coniugale”) con il quale ho instaurato un buon rapporto. Al momento del nostro incontro lei sosteneva di non aver nessun legame sentimentale. Aveva avuto una storia con uno tizio, ma mi aveva assicurato che era una storia finita, anche perchè costui è sposatissimo.
A me non importava del passato. Il presente, l’amore con lei era meraviglioso, era tutto ciò che desideravo. Mi sentivo amato come mai prima d’ora, neanche la mia ex moglie mi faceva sentire così amato. Sono così sorti spontaneamente buoni, anzi ottimi rapporti, con i rispettivi genitori. Che  consideriamo “suoceri” anche se a titolo “informale”. Fin qui tutti regolare: due persone separate che si incontrano “nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita” e volendosi bene, si mettono insieme.
Purtroppo nel 2006 si è spento mio padre, dopo una lunga agonia. Il trauma affettivo ha sconvolto un po’ tutti noi figli ma lei mi è stata molto vicino. 

Così anche io e M. abbiamo traslocato. Ho venduto la mia casetta, e abbiamo comperato un appartamento abbastanza ampio per tutt’e due, intestandolo ad entrambi.
Ciononostante da lunedì a venerdì lei sta nella villa con suo figlio e noi trascorriamo insieme solo i weekend. Mi resta ancora tempo libero per dedicarmi all’attività del 118  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

IL TORMENTO
L’altro ieri sono stato messo sull’avviso da uno strano sms, spedito dalla mia fidanzata e ricevuto per errore a sua mamma (la mia nuova “suocera”). Allora ho fatto una cosa riprovevole, ammetto di aver commesso un abuso: ho letto gli sms sul suo cellulare della mia fidanzata. Sono rimasto scioccato, mi è crollato il mondo addosso (..per la seconda volta...). Uno scambio di sms con il suo ex-amante (quellosposato!!! :blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Messaggi del tipo: lui a lei: “all’inizio era un gioco tra noi2, ma adesso i sentimenti hanno prevalso, non posso fare a meno di te”.
Lei a lui: “..domani sono in ferie chiamami quando vuoi”, oppure “incontriamoci stasera. Ti amo”. E ancora “...sei il mio uomo, ti amo” ecc.

Sono 3 giorni che non dormo. Mi sento distrutto, tutte le mie certezze sono crollate, cosa mi consiglia di fare? La tentazione è quella di mollare tutto. Punto e basta. Non ho voglia di mettermi a discutere per chiarire come stanno le cose. Sto meditando di vendere tutto (casa, automobile) e andare in Africa; là c’è sicuramente ci sono missioni umanitarie che ha bisogno di infermieri volontari.
Scusate lo sfogo
ciao a tutti


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

InvernoMuto ha detto:


> Un caloroso saluto a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, e stavo cercando proprio un gruppo di discussione su questi argomenti, per capire se sto sbagliando io e dove, se c'è qualcosa che non va, sentendo dei punti di vistadiversi, esterni. Scusate la lunghezza, ma la mia situazione è questa.
> Ho 46 anni, separato da 10. Tra 2 mesi in tribunale per udienza di divorzio (Lei mi ha lasciato per stare insieme al suo capo, un manager locale). Non abbiamo figli.
> Dalla separazione io ho cambiato città e vivevo da solo in 1 piccolo appartamento. Dopo un primo periodo di confusione e scoraggiamento, ho capito che potevo essere ancora utile alla società. Il mio lavoro (statale) mi lascia molto tempo libero, così ho frequentato un corso di primo soccorso, ho superato gli esami e ho cominciato a fare volontariato, entrando a far parte di una squadra emergenza sanitaria 118 della zona est della mia città. Ho proseguito nella "carriera" del 118, sostenendo numerosi esami per:
> 
> ...


A me sembra un'oooooootima idea.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non ci sono solo le missioni, in Africa.

L'unica cosa che non ho capito è la faccenda del sms. Ma scusa, ma tua "suocera" se l'è cantata e ti ha avvertito?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

InvernoMuto ha detto:


> Un caloroso saluto a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, e stavo cercando proprio un gruppo di discussione su questi argomenti, per capire se sto sbagliando io e dove, se c'è qualcosa che non va, sentendo dei punti di vistadiversi, esterni. Scusate la lunghezza, ma la mia situazione è questa.
> Ho 46 anni, separato da 10. Tra 2 mesi in tribunale per udienza di divorzio (Lei mi ha lasciato per stare insieme al suo capo, un manager locale). Non abbiamo figli.
> Dalla separazione io ho cambiato città e vivevo da solo in 1 piccolo appartamento. Dopo un primo periodo di confusione e scoraggiamento, ho capito che potevo essere ancora utile alla società. Il mio lavoro (statale) mi lascia molto tempo libero, così ho frequentato un corso di primo soccorso, ho superato gli esami e ho cominciato a fare volontariato, entrando a far parte di una squadra emergenza sanitaria 118 della zona est della mia città. Ho proseguito nella "carriera" del 118, sostenendo numerosi esami per:
> 
> ...


Ti consiglierei innanzitutto di aspettare...anche le scelte più nobili non vanno prese dopo un maremoto emotivo come quello che ti è capitato!
In ogni caso, io le parlerei. Non hai voglia di chiarire? Ok! Ma le direi tutto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Febbraio 2008)

InvernoMuto ha detto:


> Un caloroso saluto a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, e stavo cercando proprio un gruppo di discussione su questi argomenti, per capire se sto sbagliando io e dove, se c'è qualcosa che non va, sentendo dei punti di vistadiversi, esterni. Scusate la lunghezza, ma la mia situazione è questa.
> Ho 46 anni, separato da 10. Tra 2 mesi in tribunale per udienza di divorzio (Lei mi ha lasciato per stare insieme al suo capo, un manager locale). Non abbiamo figli.
> Dalla separazione io ho cambiato città e vivevo da solo in 1 piccolo appartamento. Dopo un primo periodo di confusione e scoraggiamento, ho capito che potevo essere ancora utile alla società. Il mio lavoro (statale) mi lascia molto tempo libero, così ho frequentato un corso di primo soccorso, ho superato gli esami e ho cominciato a fare volontariato, entrando a far parte di una squadra emergenza sanitaria 118 della zona est della mia città. Ho proseguito nella "carriera" del 118, sostenendo numerosi esami per:
> 
> ...


... spietato... amico mio... devi avere l'efferatezza e la crudeltà di una jena... non accettare di giocare questo gioco... stendila... mettila al tappeto... resistendo alla tentazione di praticarle il BLSD... hi, hi, hi... chiudi baracca e burattini... stai spingendo un bidone di merda con un bastone corto... troppo corto...

... hai 46 anni... non puoi permetterti di sprecare la tua vita con persone così scorrette... bieche... turpi... malvagie... spietate...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Febbraio 2008)

hai tutta la mia solidarietà

fiore


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei innanzitutto di aspettare...anche le scelte più nobili non vanno prese dopo un maremoto emotivo come quello che ti è capitato!
> In ogni caso, io le parlerei. Non hai voglia di chiarire? Ok! Ma le direi tutto...


Dopo aver letto queste frasi: *Messaggi del tipo: lui a lei: “all’inizio era un gioco tra noi2, ma adesso i sentimenti hanno prevalso, non posso fare a meno di te”.
Lei a lui: “..domani sono in ferie chiamami quando vuoi”, oppure “incontriamoci stasera. Ti amo”. E ancora “...sei il mio uomo, ti amo”* cosa c'e', o resta, da chiarire? E' tutto cosi chiaro. 
Mai come ora dico: Benedetti gli sms.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto queste frasi: *Messaggi del tipo: lui a lei: “all’inizio era un gioco tra noi2, ma adesso i sentimenti hanno prevalso, non posso fare a meno di te”.*
> *Lei a lui: “..domani sono in ferie chiamami quando vuoi”, oppure “incontriamoci stasera. Ti amo”. E ancora “...sei il mio uomo, ti amo”* cosa c'e', o resta, da chiarire? E' tutto cosi chiaro.
> Mai come ora dico: Benedetti gli sms.


Io le parlerei...punto. C'è molto da dire. Sempre che uno ne abbia voglia, s'intende.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Io le parlerei*...punto. C'è molto da dire. Sempre che uno ne abbia voglia, s'intende.


Anche io ... ma davanti ad un notaio per la vendita della casa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io le parlerei...punto. C'è molto da dire. Sempre che uno ne abbia voglia, s'intende.


... Multimodi, qui, ovviamente, non è solo una questione di tradimenti, eh?... qui c'è qualcosa di più... tu sai che può esserci umanità anche nel tradimento... qui, non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra...


----------



## Old fay (6 Febbraio 2008)

E che C@@@o!!! Non c'è proprio mai fine....!!!!!!!!!!!!! Senti, stai tranquillo, parlale, sei giovane, potrebbe non esser nulla, o un altro sbaglio per te, ma tutto si supera...vedrai non è la fine per te. Sei una bella persona!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, qui, ovviamente, non è solo una questione di tradimenti, eh?... qui c'è qualcosa di più... tu sai che può esserci umanità anche nel tradimento... qui, non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra...


Certo, c'è una valanga di cose da chiarire, Chen.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2008)

*chiarimento.....*

scusa inverno, ma famme capi', con l'eredita' del papy ed il ricavato della vendita del tuo appartamento, hai intestato il nuovo ad entrambi pur senza contributo suo (di lei) ????

Ao' se e' cosi' altro che Africa!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scusa inverno, ma famme capi', con l'eredita' del papy ed il ricavato della vendita del tuo appartamento, hai intestato il nuovo ad entrambi pur senza contributo suo (di lei) ????
> 
> Ao' se e' cosi' altro che Africa!


Hai capito Stermi'?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai capito Stermi'?


che gggente.... maronn!!



























rega' ma mi considerereste un troglodita se nel caso fosse successo a me er Puttanun sarebbe in coma irreversibile?

Io mi convinco sempre piu' che questa e' una societa' di smidollati e che danno l'opportunita' a merdacce umane di comportarsi in modo consono per loro contando sulla reazione civile (senza palle) della controparte.

AUGH!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)




----------



## Old InvernoMuto (6 Febbraio 2008)

Grazie raga, siete preziosi. Sentivo il bisogno di confidarmi con qualcuno, ma nn sapevo con chi. Ora sono più calmo. Ho sempre creduto nel dialogo tra le persone, percio' ho deciso di parlarle in questi giorni, di capire che intenzioni ha.
La situazione va assolutamente chiarita. sapete come si dice ..Patti chiari.. amicizia lunga...
vi faro' sapere, grazie ancora a tutti e ciao a presto!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai 46 anni... non puoi permetterti di sprecare la tua vita con persone così scorrette... bieche... turpi... malvagie... spietate...


Concordo. però dire "raga" a 46 anni... mah...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. però dire "raga" a 46 anni... mah...


Nè?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi oh! Siamo stati efficacissimi!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

No comment. ma al posto Tuo altro che Africa, non mi muoverei di un cm.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No comment. ma al posto Tuo altro che Africa, non mi muoverei di un cm.


Pure io...al limite dall'Africa mi facevo spedire un coccodrillo! Così...tanto per far sparire le tracce nel caso il chiarimento degeneri


----------



## Old amarax (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche io ... ma davanti ad un notaio per la vendita della casa.


 









 fallo al più presto!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> fallo al più presto!



Magari! 

Ma lui ha deciso di parlarle prima ... sai come se lo girera' lei? Alla fine saltera' fuori che lui la trascurava e non la capiva


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Magari!
> 
> Ma lui ha deciso di parlarle prima ... sai come se lo girera' lei? Alla fine saltera' fuori che lui la trascurava e non la capiva


io scommetto la paghetta de mi fija (tanto ogni tot tempo viene requisita) che dopo er chiarimento le intesta pure l'altra meta' della casa!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io scommetto la paghetta de mi fija (tanto ogni tot tempo viene requisita) che dopo er chiarimento le intesta pure l'altra meta' della casa!


NO!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!


no a che??? ....perche' zanzo la paghetta?

tranquilla io investo....


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Febbraio 2008)

*SMS*



InvernoMuto ha detto:


> Grazie raga, siete preziosi. Sentivo il bisogno di confidarmi con qualcuno, ma nn sapevo con chi. Ora sono più calmo. Ho sempre creduto nel dialogo tra le persone, percio' ho deciso di parlarle in questi giorni, di capire che intenzioni ha.
> La situazione va assolutamente chiarita. sapete come si dice ..Patti chiari.. amicizia lunga...
> vi faro' sapere, grazie ancora a tutti e ciao a presto!


Straquoto tutti...hai già visto, cosa può dire se non BALLE...e te ci cascherai...parla sì, ma per dirle che vada aff...lo, non si gioca così con la gente...
non mollare e attento con le tue robe....Coraggio.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2008)

*La seconda volta...è sempre peggio*

Caro InvernoMuto, benvenuto, suoni una persona interessante e valida...e un po' _gnugnu_, come si dice qui da noi.

E si perché passi la prima separazione, ma la tua seconda "moglie" (*che moglie non è, non convive con te*...e questo è gravissimo! Ma a cosa pensavi quando le hai consentito questa sistemazione?!?!?) portava addosso da un po' le stigmate della donna in cerca di quieta sistemazione (*tu*) mentre emotivamente "esplora la sua femminilità" (*con lo sposato, guarda caso*).

L'Africa è ok, ma sai, non sono gli orizzonti lontani quelli da conquistare, spesso sono quelli...vicinissimi. Onde non ritrovarti una terza volta nei panni del "tradito", bisogna recuperare autorevolezza.

E la si recupera partendo da sé. Liquida tutto cio' che ti lega a lei, e apri le vele.

Sei un uomo in gamba, valido, con dei valori, meglio soli che non amati.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old InvernoMuto (8 Febbraio 2008)

*alleanze*

Grazie ancora a tutti. I punti di vista esterni, i commenti ed i consigli sono sempre bene accetti, e trovano sempre in me un buon ascoltatore.
Devo aggiornarvi sulla situazione, perchè è intervenuto un altro elemento: ho trovato un valido alleato: la moglie del tipo fedifrago.
Evidentemente costei non ha un carattere clemente come me e anche lei deve aver intuito (o saputo) qualcosa. Fatto sta che ha cominciato a telefonare infuriata alla mia "compagna", dicendole di lasciare stare suo marito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... 

In questo week end chiariremo la situazione, eh eh


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2008)

InvernoMuto ha detto:


> Grazie ancora a tutti. I punti di vista esterni, i commenti ed i consigli sono sempre bene accetti, e trovano sempre in me un buon ascoltatore.
> Devo aggiornarvi sulla situazione, perchè è intervenuto un altro elemento: *ho trovato un valido alleato: la moglie del tipo fedifrago.*
> Evidentemente costei non ha un carattere clemente come me e anche lei deve aver intuito (o saputo) qualcosa. *Fatto sta che ha cominciato a telefonare infuriata alla mia "compagna", dicendole di lasciare stare suo marito*
> 
> ...


ma...perché tu lei te la terresti ancora?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma...perché tu lei te la terresti ancora?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso proprio di si, purtroppo


----------

